# Artest was going to attack one of your fans



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Lacy. J. Banks of the Chicago Sun Times: "As a member of the Bulls three years ago, (Artest) threatened to go into the stands after a heckler at Conseco Fieldhouse and had to be escorted into the locker room by a team security guard." 

What do you people sticking up for this Neanderthal have to say about this?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> What do you people sticking up for this Neanderthal have to say about this?



Shut up, unless you got a link.


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Lacy. J. Banks of the Chicago Sun Times: "As a member of the Bulls three years ago, (Artest) threatened to go into the stands after a heckler at Conseco Fieldhouse and had to be escorted into the locker room by a team security guard."
> 
> What do you people sticking up for this Neanderthal have to say about this?


Hey, as a professional player, you has to have enthusiasm about the game. If what you said is true , it's understandable. He was a bull and young at that time. Ron is definitely a player who cares A LOT about win/loss, so I 100% understand his action!

Let's say two players are really close friends in life, but play for 2 different teams. In your logic, they must not clash and compete with each other on the court, but this is totally non-sense because they are professionals.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Why are you just calling Artest an idiot. How about the moron who is sprouting crap to Artest. Do you know what this moron is saying? I'm guessing no. So how about you STFU. And don't come in here again.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Artest was going to attack one of your fans*



> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up, unless you got a link.


http://www.suntimes.com/output/banks/cst-spt-banx22.html

I don't make up things and quote columnists from newspapers buddy.

Read away.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Artest was going to attack one of your fans*



> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/output/banks/cst-spt-banx22.html
> ...


Who cares? Get over it....


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

He's a Pistons fan, he's not that smart.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DJMD</b>!
> He's a Pistons fan, he's not that smart.


Oh Oh Oh well well my dad can beat up your dad.  

Your rhetoric is implausible. Now go get your shine box.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Who cares if he almost attacked one of our fans 3 years ago?


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> Who cares if he almost attacked one of our fans 3 years ago?


I realize that you don't see the irony in this, you were 10 at the time.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DJMD</b>!
> He's a Pistons fan, he's not that smart.


[English Class]The literary device being used there is understatement. [/English Class]


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

nmuman what is your point in all your Artest bashing threads?? Why do you constantly try to show everyone how bad of a person Artest in the Pacer Forum? We all realized you hated him after your first 30 posts about it. I just don't get it.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

Ok I was just making sure you knew what a first class grade A citizen he is.

My work here is done.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Ok I was just making sure you knew what a first class grade A citizen he is.
> 
> My work here is done.


Peace.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Ok I was just making sure you knew what a first class grade A citizen he is.
> 
> My work here is done.


good


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Lacy. J. Banks of the Chicago Sun Times: "As a member of the Bulls three years ago, (Artest) threatened to go into the stands after a heckler at Conseco Fieldhouse and had to be escorted into the locker room by a team security guard."
> 
> What do you people sticking up for this Neanderthal have to say about this?


We've seen you post before. No one takes a word from you seriously. I dont like you in this forum, period.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> Ok I was just making sure you knew what a first class grade A citizen he is.
> 
> My work here is done.


And your a grade A poster. :laugh: :nonono:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> And your a grade A poster. :laugh: :nonono:


:laugh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> And your a grade A poster. :laugh: :nonono:


:usa:


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> And your a grade A poster. :laugh: :nonono:



Your?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Your?








> What do you people sticking up for this Neanderthal have to say about this ?


[LISP]Unspecific and conflicting pronouns! My Lord! Whatever is the antecedent?

You capitilized neanderthal, however, you were using the word as a improper noun. You obviously failed English class.[/LISP]

   :no:


----------



## tru warier (Nov 25, 2004)

I believe that Pistons fan can now proverbially stfu because you guys have straight clowned him into submission... and if he wants to come back to this thread and say something smart then he can go right ahead because I will proceed to intellectually pick theman apart piece by piece... BLE - DAT.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Your?


R-Star is an icon.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> R-Star is an icon.


:football: :bball:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> :football: :bball:


:laugh:


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Neanderthal is always capitalized buddy. Next......


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tru warier</b>!
> I believe that Pistons fan can now proverbially stfu because you guys have straight clowned him into submission... and if he wants to come back to this thread and say something smart then he can go right ahead because I will proceed to intellectually pick theman apart piece by piece... BLE - DAT.


Oh yeah man, straight clowned dog. Obviously you didn't realize this is a message board, not the "streets" yo. Ble-dat.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Neanderthal is always capitalized buddy. Next......


First you bash Artest a million times, now you're giving us spelling/grammar lessons? 

I thought your work here was done? 
Obviously not...

So I guess that makes you a liar.

Don't make me come over there & turn off the power in that Michigan trailer park of yours.


----------



## nmuman (Nov 26, 2003)

A 2400 sq ft house in Traverse City is far from a trailer park.

Next.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> A 2400 sq ft house in Traverse City is far from a trailer park.
> 
> Next.



You're next door to a 2400 Sq ft house in Traverse City? Looks like you've got the nice lot over there at the trailer park...:laugh:


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

FREE ARTEST!!!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Neanderthal is always capitalized buddy. Next......


That is only when you are using as the species definition. You used it as a slang adjective, therefore, you should have typed it uncapitalized.

By the way, what is the antecedent to your pronoun? You never specified that to us. If you don't know the definition to "antecedent" (you would have had to have taken 6th grade English to know this), go to dictionary.com.

You wouldn't know though, because you obviously flunked English.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> First you bash Artest a million times, now you're giving us spelling/grammar lessons?


I think you mean that he is attempting to give spelling/grammar lessons.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You're next door to a 2400 Sq ft house in Traverse City? Looks like you've got the nice lot over there at the trailer park...:laugh:


:laugh: 

You made a fool of him well.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you mean that he is attempting to give spelling/grammar lessons.


 :laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nmuman</b>!
> A 2400 sq ft house in Traverse City is far from a trailer park.
> 
> Next.


Your a joke. Leave this thread and my forum.

Once again, your a joke.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Your a joke. Leave this thread and my forum.
> ...


I don't know, maybe we should let him set himself up to be owned again. 

He should be suspended by now though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You're next door to a 2400 Sq ft house in Traverse City? Looks like you've got the nice lot over there at the trailer park...:laugh:


I think he's done now :laugh:


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he's done now :laugh:


Yeah, he's probably outside on his 4ft x4ft slab of crabgrass, staring at that 24oo sq ft. house next door, wishing for the day when he can live in a home without a trailerhitch or wheels.

hey nmuman :kissmy: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You're next door to a 2400 Sq ft house in Traverse City? Looks like you've got the nice lot over there at the trailer park...:laugh:


hahaha


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Closing this thread, all it's gonna do is cause fighting cuz it's pretty much baiting


----------

